
Kisparse – From Kismet to KML - mypluribus
https://github.com/mypluribus/kisparse
======
brudgers
Curious how it compares to PyKismetKML.

[https://code.google.com/archive/p/pykismetkml/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/pykismetkml/)

~~~
mypluribus
Actually, it is based off the initial implementation of that. However, it
looks like the old version is no longer being maintained. If you look at the
code, you'll find the original code in the ORIGIN/ folder.

I cleaned up the function structure and added a couple features.

